# She Let Go ...like a leaf falling from a tree



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2021)

Lara said:


> View attachment 178790



"Like a leaf falling from a tree."  Just in the past few weeks I have become quite aware of this process of letting go of my inner conflicts. I was outside looking at the trees and noticed that they are starting to fall already. I could sense the moment the leaf separated from the branch. It just happened at the exact right time, when it had fulfilled it's purpose being part of the life of the tree. It got me wondering if we often confuse letting go with failure. I know I do...and I keep hanging on to "whatever", until there comes this weariness to keep holding on to something that is troubling me.  Now I am almost continually aware of this process, and am learning how to just let things fall away and imagine them drifting gracefully back to earth and turning to dust.


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

Beautifully penned, Paco. "Like a leaf falling from a tree" caught my attention too. The timing of me posting this and your experience in just the past few weeks is interesting how that works isn't it. You bring up a good point about equating "letting go" with failure. I suppose in most cases there is that element of feeling failure. Yes, I know I do it too.

But we know it can suck the life out of us if we don't let go of that too....without effort, without struggle. I love how you described that process in your last sentence..."to just let things fall away and imagine them drifting gracefully back to earth and turning to dust."

What a wonderful experience you shared.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 15, 2021)

@Lara thanks so much for sharing that inspiring poem.


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

You're welcome Ruth. My daughter sent it to me. She has a gentle quiet spirit and is the peacemaker in our family. But even she is struggling with letting go today so I scrolled way back in my messages to find this and sent it back to her today. It's a nice reminder for us all.


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

I just noticed that the one my daughter sent me has a lot more lines to the poem in the middle of it. I can see why they were left out since it's just more examples.... But, hey, I bet we will all find something we do on this list we can relate to...or perhaps more.

She let go of the planning and all of the calculations about how to do it just right...continued from above

She didn't promise to let go.
She didn't journal about it. She didn't write the projected date in her Day-Timer.
She made no public announcement and put no ad in the paper.
She didn't check the daily weather report or read her daily horoscope.
She just let go.

She didn't analyze whether she should let go. 
She didn't call her friends to discuss the matter.
She didn't do a 5-step treatment.
She didn't call the prayer line. She didn't utter one word.
She just let go.

No one was around when it happened.......continues above


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> "Like a leaf falling from a tree."  Just in the past few weeks I have become quite aware of this process of letting go of my inner conflicts. I was outside looking at the trees and noticed that they are starting to fall already. I could sense the moment the leaf separated from the branch. It just happened at the exact right time, when it had fulfilled it's purpose being part of the life of the tree. It got me wondering if we often confuse letting go with failure. I know I do...and I keep hanging on to "whatever", until there comes this weariness to keep holding on to something that is troubling me.  Now I am almost continually aware of this process, and am learning how to just let things fall away and imagine them drifting gracefully back to earth and turning to dust.



You are a poignant writer.  How I wish I could write like that.  But corporate jargons have a way of messing up one's vocabulary and literary style. 

If I were your daughter,  i'd say to you what I didn't get to tell my own father: 

"Don't let go just yet because you still have a lot of untold stories left inside of you."


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2021)

@Lara thanks for posting the rest of the poem and there are certainly examples in this part I can relate to also. Makes me realize what a mess I really am and how ridiculously complicated I make my life by dwelling on situations that are long gone, just plain silly and worrying about what the future holds for me. 
With that said, the poem isn't as simple as it seems to follow but I'm trying.
Many people in this world have far more serious problems to deal with than anything I can come up with that happened in my life. 
I have a built in worry gene, which at my age will be very hard to overcome. 
Maybe if I keep this poem nearby and read it often, I'll make progress.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2021)

"Hagar was a single mother.
She was abandoned by the family she belonged to. And there she was in the desert. With her son and very little to eat. She was wondering. She was questioning. "Does anybody care?"......continued

"And then there was another woman named Ruth from Moab.
She was met with grief and heartache. She was a widow and lived with her mother-in-law who was also a widow. And now it was time to move on"....continued

Ruth gave birth to David, a King.
But one day he found himself living alone, battling despair, hiding in darkness. He thinks his life is over"...continued

And then there was Mary of Magdala who was plagued by demons, tormented by evil spirits"...continued


----------



## jerry old (Aug 25, 2021)

Good eulogy


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Good eulogy


Best to "Let Go" and let the One who cares take over.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 11, 2021)

She goes on... by Crowded House.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

Lara, you have, in that post, enscapulated my fears and worries of either my wife outliving me, or, vice a versa. Maybe we can outlive our cohorts and live, almost forever. (I would hope not.) We both know when we took the decision to remain childless that one day, one of us will remain alone. Would we do it again, oh yes, for sure, but even so, alone late in life is daunting!


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2021)

@horseless carriage ....When I read this poem I never thought of it in terms of letting go of a loved one who has passed on...but I see it now...so thank you for that insight. I guess it can apply to many different types of struggles. But you and your wife have made so many friends along life's journey whom you can lean on...that should help a little bit.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

Lara, your reply felt like that you had been sitting on my shoulder throughout my life's up's and down's. How spooky is that?


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Lara, your reply felt like that you had been sitting on my shoulder throughout my life's up's and down's. How spooky is that?


That is intriguing, hc. For now enjoy this wonderful life you've built together 
and then when the time comes, like Winnie The Pooh said...

"Promise me you'll always remember, you're braver than you believe,
stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think."

Stay positive


----------

